# 420 rancher shifting problems and stripped gear



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

Alright guys and gals help.

I can trade my 02 350 with 880 milesand the stuff.in my sig plus a warn 4_2_4 and a brand new hmf for a 07 420 4wd with 1500 miles only has 28"outlaws on itps. The es is messed up and 4th gear has been stripped out. Is this a hard fix? And how much boot would yall think would.be good on my end? I really want another 420 bc no carb ty o worry about but also the repairs might be high?


----------

